# 67 Lemans rpm performer hood clearence



## Aldo_45030 (Jun 13, 2017)

I have googled and searched but cant find a straight answer yes or no. I know a stock intake flows better but i dont have one i have a PB4 performer which came with the car. i have an opportunity to purchase a new performer RPM cheap so i am investigating possiblities of hood clearance issues prior to doing so.

Is anyone running a Performer RPM with a eldebrock carb and if so are there any issues ?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

a Pontiac Performer RPM will be a tight fit even with a 14 x 3 element drop base (1.5" drop) aircleaner which typically allows the most hood clearance. Depending on frame crossmember sag & worn body bushings, the aircleaner lid just may just bump up against the hood as the engine torques over (drivers side lifts up slightly). Another problem with the RPM's, they often need the intake mtg flanges remachined, have ran across this twice, personally, extra time & money to have each RPM intake flanges squared up at the machine shop. Throttle cable figment is the next issue. Last, after all the installation trouble, unless the engine combination is running good flowing head combo (read well ported iron or aftermarket alum heads), an RPM intake on anywhere near a stock head flow Dport combo, it's just eye candy.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

On their website ( Intake Manifolds - Pontiac - Introduction - Edelbrock, LLC. ) Edelbrock talks about carb pad height with diagrams. You could put a tall chuck of modeling clay on top of your your air cleaner and gently close the hood (having put a dab of oil on top of the clay to prevent sticking). RE-open the hood and measure the height of the clay. Check the Edelbrock site for carb pad height of your PB4 manifold pad and the height of the RPM intake pad. Subtracting one from the other and comparing it to your clay height should give you some ideas about fitment. This is the old school way we used to use. Hope it helps.


(I see Pinion head responded while I typed....you can trust his info!)


----------

